# How can I put this in my sig?



## 2ndchance (Sep 12, 2007)

I saw this little siggy video, which is , but I can't get it in my signature? Why not?
Please help.
Thanks.


----------



## 2ndchance (Sep 12, 2007)

I think I got it? 
This post will be the test!.......


----------



## 2ndchance (Sep 12, 2007)

Ahh, guess not?


----------



## 2ndchance (Sep 12, 2007)

How about now?


----------



## 2ndchance (Sep 12, 2007)

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!


----------

